# Spiessbraten and Spaetzle



## Oak (Jan 8, 2011)

It's cold and more snow is coming tonight so it's time for some spiessbratten and spaetzle.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...ickr.com/5082/5337136441_3ebac13f2b.jpg[/img]
P1010217 by Smokin Oak, on Flickr[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...ickr.com/5284/5337750890_6a1b568d4c.jpg[/img]
P1010224 by Smokin Oak, on Flickr[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...ickr.com/5089/5337752638_8137078fbf.jpg[/img]
P1010231 by Smokin Oak, on Flickr[/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...ickr.com/5205/5337140391_cc16858b3a.jpg[/img]
P1010236 by Smokin Oak, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd eat a plate or two of that!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure I know what Spiessbraten and Spaetzle are, but it sure looks good enough to eat


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 9, 2011)

Wunderbar! Dass sieht gut aus!


----------



## TimBear (Jan 9, 2011)

where's Das Boot? Man that looks great!


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome looking meal!

...now off to Google to figure out what it is.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 9, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'd eat a plate or two of that!



I could eat four. Looks great!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks great even though I don't know what is is either.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice Oak. Leibling dat goot fodder from da fadderland. Tried my hand at the spatzle making a time or two. Dang think I would up covered head to toe with spatzel dough/batter and took days to clean up the mess. They was good though. Vowed to leave that chore to Frauleins from henceforth. Us inactive fatboys need all the carbs we can get huh?

bigwheel


----------



## bknox (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Oak (Jan 9, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> Not sure I know what Spiessbraten and Spaetzle are, but it sure looks good enough to eat  [/quo
> te]
> 
> Spiessbraten is a butterflied boneless pork loin stuff with a sliced onion and a couple cloves of garlic. Then its cooked on the rotisserie and smoked with beech wood. I don't have any beech wood handy so I use red oak. Spaetzle is a hand made egg noodle that has a pinch of nutmeg.
> ...


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Oak, it looks very tasty!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 10, 2011)

Ich würde das essen!


----------



## Griff (Jan 14, 2011)

Ich würde auch das essen!


----------



## Oak (Jan 15, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Ich würde das essen!





			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Ich würde auch das essen!



 Haben Sie vielen Dank!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 15, 2011)

WHAT?


----------

